# Plant ID?



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was feeling adventurous today, so I bought a plant I didn't recognize. . . Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Rotala macrandra 'green'


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! You rawk.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It could also be Rotala rotundifolia or one of the many variants.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

